# Missed Miscarriage, found out today at 9 weeks



## lylasmummy

I found out today Ive had a missed miscarriage, I was 9 weeks 3 days today, baby stopped growing at 6 weeks, my body still thinks Im pregnant, so still getting terrible morning sickness. Booked in for a D+C on Monday, Im really scared about it, dont know what to expect....:cry:


----------



## Allie84

I'm so sorry for your loss. :( 

I wish I could be more help but I miscarried naturally, last week. There are a lot of women on here who have had MMCs and also D&Cs and I'm sure you'll get lots of advice and support. It seems like most people got through them well and recovered from them fine. I know what a horrible, numb feeling it is to find you have miscarried. Lots of hugs :hugs: and support to you. Take care.


----------



## MadamRose

Im really sorry for your loss hun. I have exactly how it feels i started bleeding at 11 weeks and had a scan and baby had died at 7weeks also classed and missed miscarraige.
Its not your fault and you have to remember that. remember that the people at the hospital are there for you to go and ask any questions you want.
Take care of yourself and :hugs:


----------



## Sparky67

I too had a MMC diagnosed at 9 weeks, baby had died at 7 weeks - we opted to wait a week and have a further scan, just to put our minds at rest and then booked for an ERPOC straight after.

The op itself was fine - I went in in the morning, nothing to eat from the night before. As it was a general gynae ward my OH couldn't come with me, but others have had private rooms so they could take someone. The worst bit was the waiting around - at that point I just wanted it over. 

Went down to theatre, had the cannula (sp) in my hand, noted the time (10.45) and then didn't remember anything until I came round at 11.30. I have had general anaesthetics before and have felt sick when I came round, but this time I was absolutely fine - as soon as I came round I was wide awake - they did recommend that I try and sleep, but I couldn't. Had some tea and biscuits, after about an hour went to the loo and then I was OK to go home.

They insterted a painkiller where the sun doesn't shine while I was asleep, so didn't get any pain until the next day, Then just had period like cramps for a few hours. Other than that no physical effects at all really.

I have had a small amount of bleeding for about 10 days, just like a very light period, or sometimes just spotting. 

Hope this helps xx :hugs:


----------



## lylasmummy

Sparky67 said:


> I too had a MMC diagnosed at 9 weeks, baby had died at 7 weeks - we opted to wait a week and have a further scan, just to put our minds at rest and then booked for an ERPOC straight after.
> 
> The op itself was fine - I went in in the morning, nothing to eat from the night before. As it was a general gynae ward my OH couldn't come with me, but others have had private rooms so they could take someone. The worst bit was the waiting around - at that point I just wanted it over.
> 
> Went down to theatre, had the cannula (sp) in my hand, noted the time (10.45) and then didn't remember anything until I came round at 11.30. I have had general anaesthetics before and have felt sick when I came round, but this time I was absolutely fine - as soon as I came round I was wide awake - they did recommend that I try and sleep, but I couldn't. Had some tea and biscuits, after about an hour went to the loo and then I was OK to go home.
> 
> They insterted a painkiller where the sun doesn't shine while I was asleep, so didn't get any pain until the next day, Then just had period like cramps for a few hours. Other than that no physical effects at all really.
> 
> I have had a small amount of bleeding for about 10 days, just like a very light period, or sometimes just spotting.
> 
> Hope this helps xx :hugs:

Wow thank you very much, that has really helped me feel less worried about it. Im scared the anesthetic will make me sick as it has done before, but hoping cos only under for about 15 mins it wont be as bad. A painkiller up the bum hey?? I wish u didnt tell me that bit :haha: but no seriously that has put my mind at rest alot, thank you so much for taking the time to write all that xxx


----------



## nupu

lylasmummy said:


> I found out today Ive had a missed miscarriage, I was 9 weeks 3 days today, baby stopped growing at 6 weeks, my body still thinks Im pregnant, so still getting terrible morning sickness. Booked in for a D+C on Monday, Im really scared about it, dont know what to expect....:cry:

I'm so sorry - sending so much love & hugs your way.
I hope this helps, but D&C (ERPC) is not as bad physically as it sounds. I've had two mmc and am in the middle of my third natural mc at the moment. After each mmc I had these procedures & I hadn't been in hospital before full stop. Following the procedure, I had mild discomfort - like period pain - and moderate bleeding. This lasted for about 5 - 7 days afterwards. I then had to wait a week and take a pregnancy test to see if my body had recognised the end of the pregnancy. After about two weeks it did. My cycles had always been clockwork -28 days- and my first period, although light, came back 28 days after the procedure. I was pregnant again after the next cycle, only to repeat the process again!
The physical aspect didn't bother me so much as the emotional side. When coming round all I could think about was they had taken my baby away -I cried buckets and the nurse was lovely - really supportive. That was the hardest part I think, but when I look back I couldn't wait to try again.The weirdest thing was that at the same time this year - even though I wan't consciously thinking about it - I got really upset and low. When I looked through the paperwork and our early scans it was exactly the date of the first erpc - weird! I think when the fact that the baby has gone hits you afterward sits the hardest thing ever but it is the start of coming out of the other side and focusing on new things.
You will come out of the other side of this - it won't feel like it at the moment but you will, honestly. Each one of our losses has made me stronger, but particularly the first & determined to do everything possible to end up with a healthy pregnancy and baby. I really feel for you - I was lucky and had the most supportive consultant, who I still see now, who has done all our tests and is ready to do our IVF in the summer and all the hospital staff were incredibly supportive.
I still have the most amazing down times, but I've never looked at my friends and thought its not fair they have children and I haven't - I make the most of theirs!!! In fact my friend brought her little toddler round the day after my first procedure because I asked her too. We played in the garden and it was just what I needed.
The best of luck with next week and everything you do in the future. You'll get there. Big hugs xx


----------



## Lianne1986

hi hun :hugs:
so sorry ur having to go through this!

i too had a mmc. my little nangel died at 7weeks, but i didnt find out until my 12 week scan (i was actually 13 weeks)
i had had no bleeding/spotting etc, still feeling sick, tummy growing, 
i also opted for the D&C. i didnt think at the time i was emotionally stable to go through the process of a natural miscarriage & also the risk of infection was high because my little bean had died 6 weeks before which i believe is a long time.

if u need someone to talk to please feel free to PM me..
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Lianne x


----------



## lylasmummy

nupu said:


> lylasmummy said:
> 
> 
> I found out today Ive had a missed miscarriage, I was 9 weeks 3 days today, baby stopped growing at 6 weeks, my body still thinks Im pregnant, so still getting terrible morning sickness. Booked in for a D+C on Monday, Im really scared about it, dont know what to expect....:cry:
> 
> I'm so sorry - sending so much love & hugs your way.
> I hope this helps, but D&C (ERPC) is not as bad physically as it sounds. I've had two mmc and am in the middle of my third natural mc at the moment. After each mmc I had these procedures & I hadn't been in hospital before full stop. Following the procedure, I had mild discomfort - like period pain - and moderate bleeding. This lasted for about 5 - 7 days afterwards. I then had to wait a week and take a pregnancy test to see if my body had recognised the end of the pregnancy. After about two weeks it did. My cycles had always been clockwork -28 days- and my first period, although light, came back 28 days after the procedure. I was pregnant again after the next cycle, only to repeat the process again!
> The physical aspect didn't bother me so much as the emotional side. When coming round all I could think about was they had taken my baby away -I cried buckets and the nurse was lovely - really supportive. That was the hardest part I think, but when I look back I couldn't wait to try again.The weirdest thing was that at the same time this year - even though I wan't consciously thinking about it - I got really upset and low. When I looked through the paperwork and our early scans it was exactly the date of the first erpc - weird! I think when the fact that the baby has gone hits you afterward sits the hardest thing ever but it is the start of coming out of the other side and focusing on new things.
> You will come out of the other side of this - it won't feel like it at the moment but you will, honestly. Each one of our losses has made me stronger, but particularly the first & determined to do everything possible to end up with a healthy pregnancy and baby. I really feel for you - I was lucky and had the most supportive consultant, who I still see now, who has done all our tests and is ready to do our IVF in the summer and all the hospital staff were incredibly supportive.
> I still have the most amazing down times, but I've never looked at my friends and thought its not fair they have children and I haven't - I make the most of theirs!!! In fact my friend brought her little toddler round the day after my first procedure because I asked her too. We played in the garden and it was just what I needed.
> The best of luck with next week and everything you do in the future. You'll get there. Big hugs xxClick to expand...

Wow you've really been through it hun, I feel for you I really do, Im very lucky I have my daughter here and I think she is really helping me get through this. I know I will get there in the end, Im just not looking forward to waking up tomorrow morning and it being real, Ive lost the baby, today it all seems surreal as Ive had my hubby at home with me and my best friend here too, tomorrow its just me and my daughter so I think tomorrow will be the hardest day for me, will just be sitting here thinking of what could have been...... but thats not good for me, I know that. Everyone on here is soooo kind. I feel privileged to have the support of you special ladies. I will always remeber the support I've had here. xxxx


----------



## lylasmummy

Lianne1986 said:


> hi hun :hugs:
> so sorry ur having to go through this!
> 
> i too had a mmc. my little nangel died at 7weeks, but i didnt find out until my 12 week scan (i was actually 13 weeks)
> i had had no bleeding/spotting etc, still feeling sick, tummy growing,
> i also opted for the D&C. i didnt think at the time i was emotionally stable to go through the process of a natural miscarriage & also the risk of infection was high because my little bean had died 6 weeks before which i believe is a long time.
> 
> if u need someone to talk to please feel free to PM me..
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Lianne x

Wow very similar situations, its awful, Im just pleased I had early scans, I cant imagine what it would be like to get to 12 week scan and then find out, that must have been heartbreaking for you :hugs: 6 weeks is a long time hun, you did the right thing taking the option of the D&C as the nurse told me today, if ur body hasn't done it in about 2 weeks its normally not going to. xxxx


----------



## Lianne1986

lylasmummy said:


> Lianne1986 said:
> 
> 
> hi hun :hugs:
> so sorry ur having to go through this!
> 
> i too had a mmc. my little nangel died at 7weeks, but i didnt find out until my 12 week scan (i was actually 13 weeks)
> i had had no bleeding/spotting etc, still feeling sick, tummy growing,
> i also opted for the D&C. i didnt think at the time i was emotionally stable to go through the process of a natural miscarriage & also the risk of infection was high because my little bean had died 6 weeks before which i believe is a long time.
> 
> if u need someone to talk to please feel free to PM me..
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Lianne x
> 
> Wow very similar situations, its awful, Im just pleased I had early scans, I cant imagine what it would be like to get to 12 week scan and then find out, that must have been heartbreaking for you :hugs: 6 weeks is a long time hun, you did the right thing taking the option of the D&C as the nurse told me today, if ur body hasn't done it in about 2 weeks its normally not going to. xxxxClick to expand...

to say i was shocked was an understatment, my midwife wanted me to go for an early scan because i was feeling very very very sick, i hadnt actually been sick but i couldnt eat anything cooked it made me gag, but bcuz id had no bleeding / spotting they didnt see the point, they just thought i could be carrying twins bcuz im one of twins & DH has twins in his family, so i went to the scan think i'd see 2 heartbeats and coming away seeing none!

the d&c wasnt too bad, altho i made them rescan me just before they took me to theatre...i bled for about 3 weeks after. quite a lot at 1st. 
i hope everything goes "ok" for u, :hugs:


----------



## Sparky67

I am sorry for your loss Lylasmummy - the emotional part has been much worse than the physical part for me. I am "pleased" that I asked for a second scan - I'd had one at 6 weeks and all was OK, there was a heartbeat. I was having spotting from day 1. Because it carried on I rang up the EPU and asked for the second scan which they agreed to no problem. I am glad that I didn't go all the way to my 12 week scan (which was booked for nearly 14 weeks), because I think that would have been even worse - in my mind I was counting down the days to the 12/13 week milestone because you think if you get that far then everything is ok

Hugs to you - you might not have your hubby or friend around tomorrow, but there is always someone around on here if you need to vent! :hugs:


----------



## kelster823

very sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:


----------



## Snowball

I'm so sorry for your loss:hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Angel.

So sorry for you loss huni :hugs:. I to suffered a MMC recently, i went for routine scan and was told the heartbreaking news, i also had a D&C and my experience was ...ok, the hospital and staff weren't the best but the actual procdure left me in little pain and i only had 20 days of bleeding, my thoughts are with you :hugs: x


----------



## padbrat

Hey Lylasmummy. I am so sorry you are here after having your terrible news. I have D&C after both my previous m/c's. I was in so much pain and bleeding so much that I was begging them to do something. Fortunately, I was in Germany when they happened and there is no waiting for scans or threatres there, I was in straight away and helped. The operation itself was fine and compared to the pain I had been in it was such a relief to not be in agony anymore. I recovered physically very quickly and only bled for a week or so.

Unfortunatley this m/c was over the bank holiday and I was here in the UK. A&E sent me home to deal with everything myself and so I m/c naturally no thanks to them (can you tell I am bitter about my treatment within the NHS?) Given a choice I would opt for surgery every time.


----------



## Razcox

So sorry for you loss, its been 3 weeks since we found out our baby had passed away at 8 weeks. It was awful to still feel pregnant so huge :hug: to you both xxxx Not had a D & C but i have heard they are not too bad as ops go. I will say i MCed naturally and i had a horrendous 3 hours passing everything in one go.


----------



## cl4ire

Hi lylasmummy

So sorry to hear of your loss, I too have just found out I have had a missed miscarriage and I can't stop crying. This is my 4th pregnancy but I only have one child. 
I had a ruptured ectopic in march last year and had my left tube removed then miscarried in november at 6 wks and then found out this morning this one stopped growing at 8 wks 3 days when I should have been nearly 12 weeks.

This miscarriage has been the hardest i think as i just haven't stopped crying i feel so sad and lost. I too am booked in on monday for my procedure but not having the d&c going for medical treatment so not sure what to expect with that.

Hope all goes well my thoughts are with you 

xx


----------



## Sparky67

Hi Cl4ire - I am sorry that you are having to go through this too - if you search the forum there are a few threads on medical management which might help.

Hugs to you xx


----------

